# Recently off the bench



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

I havent posted knives here for a long while now. So i thought i would post a few that i have made. As always , thanks for looking.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 2, 2016)

Looking good Scott


----------



## Horns (Nov 2, 2016)

Some fine pig stickers that you made. Gonna be some happy owners


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 2, 2016)

Beautiful work Scott!  That last one I really like!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice work Scott!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen. 

Walkinboss, it was good to see yall again at track rock.


----------



## frdstang90 (Nov 3, 2016)

As always great looking knives.  What is the handle on the bottom one made out of?


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 3, 2016)

Great work brother


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you guys. Eric , its made from coconut husk.


----------



## frdstang90 (Nov 3, 2016)

Razor Blade said:


> Thank you guys. Eric , its made from coconut husk.



I LOVE the way its looks especially with the orange spacer.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 3, 2016)

That coconut drives me crazy, in a good way.  Love that knife.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 3, 2016)

Eric , Wes, it looks great dont it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 3, 2016)

Looking good Scott.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2016)

Love the coconut husk!!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 6, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## nick_o_demus (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm with pops, that last one is sweet!


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 7, 2016)

Top shelf Scott! Love that last one the G-10 and the handle material go together nicely.

Great job.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 8, 2016)

All of them are real beauties .... but that Coconut husk is the jewel !! Great job Scott!


----------



## marknga (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes sir that Coconut husk with the orange spacers is some kind of pretty.
A fellow like me could probably put an order in for one of those... just saying.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen. Mark , yes sir you could. I have another set of those pieces for a nice knife. Dont know if i could get it by Christmas or not , but close.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 9, 2016)

Good stuff Brother! Hope to get by there soon.


----------



## bg7m (Nov 9, 2016)

Very nice work Scott


----------



## bristol_bound (Nov 11, 2016)

Love the coconut and orange combo, very cool! But that jig bone is mighty pretty!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you folks


----------

